# if the 'c' word upsets you dont play



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

anyone who travels by train in the uk will appreciate this one

http://mirell.org/swf/london_underground.swf


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent JC. Unless people have sampled the delights of public transport in the UK, they won't understand our rage.

When I was working in Basingstoke I had the misfortune to have to use Southwest trains. I had to pay ?7.50 every day, for the privilege of standing up for 45 minutes, for a 17 mile journey. And they were never, EVER on time. I used to get quietly hysterical, standing on the platform, listening to the auto-fecking-mated apologies for the delays, day after day after day. Saying that, I noticed that they had put a bit of effort into the auto-fecking-mated apologies. For trains that were <10 minutes late, they just 'apologise for the delay'. For trains between 10 and 20 minutes delayed, the were 'very sorry for the delay'. For trains >30 minutes delayed they were 'extremely sorry for the delay'.

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. :evil:


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Genius, sums up the transport system to a T


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Everyone else in the house _was _asleep...


----------

